# Sick & Dead Auratus Question W/ Pics



## Dart Bored (Oct 5, 2007)

Greetings

A friend sent me these pics and frankly Im stumped.

Group of six (6) D Auratus- Turquoise Bronze approx 8 months old

Photo one (1) shows marks that appeared on the backs of two.
After two weeks the two became slightly bloated.
Discoloration of the skin began a few days before death?










Photo two (2) shows one of two who are now deceased.










Photo three (3) shows underside one of two who are now deceased.










Any help would be appreciated!

P


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Could be mites... If you look really close at the frog dead or alive do you see very small white, brown, or red dots moving around? It could be many other things and without a necropsy most of the ideas will be guesses. You could work with a vet to try to treat the skin of the remaining animals.


----------



## Dart Bored (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks

Yes I had wondered with the nicks and grooves there.

Unfortunately the owner is in Canada where there are few treatment options and they are all super expensive. The owner is actually out of town for an extended trip. I am communicating with his elderly father whom has no experience and is of course distraught over losing them.

Thanks for your effort!


----------

